# Glofish and loaches



## Jason13 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 15 gallon tank that I am going to be starting in the next few weeks. I really want to get some zebra glofish, I want to know how many I could keep in my aqaurium and what would be a good companion? Im looking at the kuhli loach. How many of each could I keep or is there anyother combination youd recommend? Thank you.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Using the old rule of 1 inch/gallon, you can easily have 7-8 Zebras. I think most tanks should have Corys so I would recommend 4 Zebras and 4 Corys. If you have good filtration you could also add two Kuli Loaches. Remember these Loaches like to hide a lot so you won't see them very often.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally I would stay away from the corys and loaches if you a gravel type substrate. If you are using sand then they become a solid option. I will say you could do a school of 6 - 7 glofish and then another school of 5-7 schooling fish such as a wide variety of tetras or rasboras. This is assuming you have a solid amount of filtration. Otherwise I would probably recommend keeping 10-12 glofish in your 15 gallon. A solid amount of filtration would be having a filter rated for a 30 gallon tank. If you have a filter that is rated for 15 gallon I would stick to the one species of glofish.


----------



## Tarno (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 4 loaches in a small tank (5 gal) they interact sporadically with the other fish and keep the bottom clean. The banded. Varieity are quite striking. Some are more extroverted than others, and they can spend a lot of time hiding, but I love mine.


----------

